# Colnago Master X Light Serial Number Location



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I have two Colnago MXL frames, one from 1999, and one from 2004. I can't find the serial number anywhere.

Can someone give me a heads up as to it's location on the frame?

Thanks


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Check rear wheel dropouts?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you, I never thought to look there. Real tough to see with the wheels on the bike


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

I have numbers on both drop out. Which order does it go in?


----------

